# 2010 Lee Co. 14 Pt.



## Philnlucky (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## julian faedo (Jul 11, 2011)

that is a monster, congrats!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2011)

Yep, big old bruiser. Welcome aboard, Phil. Good to have you here.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome buck.  Look at the neck on him.

Hoss


----------



## Philnlucky (Jul 11, 2011)

270 live weight, estimate 5.5 years. Took him on our farm at 165 yds. with .300wsm Rem. model 700 LSS.  Win. 150 gr. ballistic silver tip. Piled up after 5-10 yds.
New to this forum. Thanks for the comments.
Phil


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice hay rake!


----------



## Trizey (Jul 11, 2011)

Bonified MAN!!


----------



## Backcountry (Jul 11, 2011)

beast


----------



## kevincox (Jul 11, 2011)

Stud right there!


----------



## Broken Tine (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome! - a trophy for sure!


----------



## Bryan K (Jul 12, 2011)

Huge, Same weight as my mother-in law.


----------



## Forest Grump (Jul 12, 2011)

Whew! That is a nice deer.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice one,congrats


----------



## hummdaddy (Jul 12, 2011)

nice buck


----------



## Mangler (Jul 12, 2011)

Good Lord that's a pig!! Congrats and welcome to the best hunting forum on the net!


----------



## Buckfever (Jul 12, 2011)

That's a sweet beast for sure!!! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## david w. (Jul 12, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Allen Waters (Jul 13, 2011)

Bryan K said:


> Huge, Same weight as my mother-in law.





Nice one for sure!!


----------



## deerslayer12 (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow!  Congrats on the nice deer!


----------



## Stumper (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome buck, congrats!


----------



## 5 string (Oct 12, 2011)

That is a nice one


----------



## mmwiley1040 (Oct 13, 2011)

He's a stud. Let me come hunt with you.


----------



## soflobowhunter (Oct 15, 2011)

thats a buck of a lifetime for sure!! congrats.


----------



## safebuilder (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow! Welcome to the forum


----------



## rifleroom (Oct 17, 2011)

Great Buck!!!


----------



## SlappyTomato (Oct 17, 2011)

BEAST!  congrats....


----------



## Little Mangler (Oct 17, 2011)

thats one heck of a deer!!!  and Welcome


----------



## huntaholic (Oct 19, 2011)

*Congrats !*

Nice !!!!


----------



## K80 (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice.

Post up some more angles.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2011)

K80 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Post up some more angles.





Here`s a couple of more shots of him.


----------



## Hairtrigger (Oct 20, 2011)

w   o   w


----------



## BigCountry19 (Oct 21, 2011)

Beast!!!


----------



## AlanShort (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome deer. congrats


----------



## K80 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s a couple of more shots of him.



Love that last shot.  He is a sho'nuff stud!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes sir!  Congrats!


----------



## jharman (Dec 16, 2011)

nice deer


----------

